
Snowden: Apple's defense of digital rights highlights Google's absence - eevilspock
https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/679319304828018689
======
benmcnelly
[http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/12/blackberry-
ceo-...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/12/blackberry-ceo-says-
apple-has-gone-to-dark-place-with-pro-privacy-stance/)

------
benmcnelly
I bet apple is more vocal on Tax reform too.

